# [install] Serveur IBM Xserie -> 1 serveur à vendre

## nicod

Bonjour,

J'ai récuperé 2 serveurs au boulot, et je me posais 2-3 questions...

Il y a un x232 (bi PIII 1.13 Ghz, 2Go RAM, HDD 4x18 Go SCSI Ultra160) et un x225 (xeon 2.8Ghz, 1 Go RAM et HDD 4x32 G0 SCSI Ultra320).

Je compte en utiliser 1 comme serveur Web-Mail-Ftp-NFS.

1° : une grosse différence de perf entre les deux??? (j'ai pas trop le temps de faire des tonnes de test)

2° : IBM signale une compatibilité Linux uniquement pour Red Hat, Suse, Caldera et Turbolinux, mais je suppose qu'une Gentoo est installable également.

3° : est-ce que qqun a déjà fait une install sur un serveur de ce type et à eu des problèmes? ou à des commentaires à faire? L'emploi du cd IBM ServerGuide est-il indispensable ou pas?

Merci d'avance,

nicoLast edited by nicod on Mon Mar 26, 2007 11:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

1°) Coté disque durs tu n'en verras pas vraiment la différence  :Wink:  Le secdon c'est aussi un Bi (voir quadri) ? Le second sera un peu voir beaucoup plus perf en compilation (tu passes du simple a plus du double de puissance suivant la quantité de cpus sur le second).

2°) Compatible Gentoo sans problème  :Wink: . Il faut juste mettre les bons modules dans le kernel ^^.

Si tu te sépares de la carte U160...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nicod

le second n'a normalement qu'un cpu (mais je l'ai pas encore booter, ni ouvert...), donc il ne serrait qu'un poil plus rapide en compil... en fait je n'aurrait pas trop hésité, si je n'avais pas eu de pièces détachée pour le PIII, et je n'en ai pas pour le xeon...

 *Quote:*   

> Il faut juste mettre les bons modules dans le kernel

 

ha bon?   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu te sépares de la carte U160...

 

si j'avais su... il y en a 2-3 qui ont valsées à la poubelle... mais je pense qu'il m'en reste une. Je te tiens au courant. J'ai aussi une floppée de disque dur (9 et 18 Go), mais je m'en occuperai plus tard...

----------

## SnowBear

ha du 18 ^^ (j'en ai qui a laché :/).

Par rapport aux bons modules, je voulais dire que normalement il n'y a rien d'exotiques  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Si tu te débarasses du x232 ou du 225, je suis fortement intéressé  :Wink:  (Contre especes sonnantes et trébuchantes bien entendue  :Very Happy: )

1) Comme la dit SnowBear, cela dépend si le second est mono ou bi. (Tu trouveras assez facilement un second Xeon de ce type et pour pas cher sur le net)

L'avantage du premier viendra de ces 2Go de mémoires, si tu en as l'utilité. (la seule chose qui requiera de la mémoire, seront les filtres anti-spams et anti-virus pour les mails/fichiers. 512Mo sont suffisants pour un particulier, 1Go te laissera tranquille). La mémoire du second réagira plus vite due au fsb et au type de la mémoire (SDRAM 133Mhz pour le Bi-PIII, DDRAM 400/533 pour le/les Xeon)

Le second sera plus performent due à son/ses processeurs Xeon et au cache de ceux-ci plus important et plus rapide.

La vitesse du contorleur des disques ne jouera pas beaucoup. Je ne pense pas que tu arriveras à saturer le controleur u160 avec 4 disques même en raid matériel ou logiciel.

Tu connais le chipset des contoleur SCSI respectifs ? la vitesse de rotation des disques ? (Du 10K en standart pour les 2 normalemment).

Si c'est pour un serveur Web-Mail-ftp-nfs perso, le moins puissant des 2, est emplement suffisant à cette tâche.

A la maison, j'ai un bi-PIII 800Mhz, 512Mo de RDRAM et un dd de 73Go en SCSI ultra320 à 15.000tr/min 8mo de cache, sur un controleur u160. .

Il fait serveur mail, antivirus, controleur de domaine, ldap, partage smb et nfs, ... pour 5 personnes.

Ben, c'est déjà une grosse machine pour si peu ^^. 

X n'est lancé que lorsque je veux faire pas mal de modifs dessus. 

Et encore, je passe maintenant par ssh et je reste en console).

Mais bon, comme qui peut le plus peut le moins, le second fera très bien l'affaire ^^.

2) Je ne pense pas que tu auras de problème pour la matériel. La plupart des composants que tu auras à l'intérieur seront reconnus de suite.

Le controleur SCSI ne devrait pas te poser de soucis tellement ils sont bien reconnus.

Pour le x232 : http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=ibm&lndocid=MIGR-45252

Apparement rien d'exotique.

La carte vidéo est une S3, suffit de mettre VIDEO_CARDS="S3" dans ton /etc/make.conf et de cocher les options qui vont bien dans le noyau.

Pour le x225 : http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=ibm&lndocid=MIGR-58472 (+ voir dans les détails avancés)

Normalement, livré avec un Xeon et un controleur SCSI Classique.

Possibilité d'avoir du Raid 1 pour les disques, une carte controleur Raid 5 en suppl, et un second processeur.

La carte vidéo est un Ati Rage XL, suffit de mettre VIDEO_CARDS="r128"(ou mach64, mais je penche pour le 1er) dans ton /etc/make.conf et de cocher les options qui vont bien dans le noyau.

Gentoo Compliant  :Smile: 

3) Nan pas sur ces IBM là, mais il n'y pas apparement de problème particulier sur le net.

Mon serveur ressemble au x232 et je n'ai rien eu de spéciale à faire (ou alors, je ne m'en suis pas du tout rendu compte ... ^^)

@+,

Guile.

PS : SnowBear -> Normalement, c'est de l'intégré pour les controleurs. Enfin, on ne sait jamais, y a peut-être eu quelques options de rajoutées  :Wink: 

----------

## nicod

merci Guile!

A priori je crois que je vais rester sur le 225 plus moderne... et qui à plus d'espace disque. J'hésitais un peu pour la RAM, mais si ton serveur tourne bien, je devrais pas avoir de soucis  :Wink: 

les hdd sont des 10K RPM pour le bi-PIII, contre 15 pour le MONO-xeon.

Me reste a prendre le temps de dépoussierer tout ca et faire une install!   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu te débarasses du x232, je suis fortement intéressé

 

je note   :Smile: 

je laisse encoee le post un peu ouvert, le temps d'avoir eventuellement d'etre commentaires.

nico

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Houlà, grilled pas mal pendant ma rédaction  :Smile: 

Moyen de faire une bonne machine rapide avec le Bi-PIII et tout ses DD de 18Go en Raid ^^.

Pour le x225, comme je te l'ai dit, trouver un second Xeon 2.8Ghz ne sera pas trop hardu, çà ferait pas mal comme évolution.

Malheureux, ne jetes pas toutes ses cartes SCSI, pleins de gens rafolent de ce genre de choses :p (Les poubelles passent quand par chez toi ^^).

@+,

Guile.

----------

## nicod

 *Quote:*   

> Malheureux, ne jetes pas toutes ses cartes SCSI, pleins de gens rafolent de ce genre de choses :p (Les poubelles passent quand par chez toi ^^).

 

c'est pas moi qui les jète, c'est le boulot... et moi j'essaye de récuperer ce que je peux... et ce qui m'interesse. J'avoue que voir un serveur Xeon prendre la direction du conteneur m'a fait trop mal!   :Wink: 

Il y avait même un quadri Xeon 700 Mhz, mais il était vraiment trop gros, je l'ai juste allégé de sa RAM   :Shocked: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Re,

Sur le x225, tu as 4 slots de dispo pour la mémoire.

Tes 1Go sont réparties en 4x256Mo, 2x512Mo ou 1x1Go ?

S'il te reste des slots de libre, l'évolution sera plus aisée. 

Effectivement, j'ai déjà vu des sociétés mettre de ces trucs à la poubelle ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Un ami a récupéré un HP Bi-Xéon HT 2.4Ghz avec 1Go de ram et 2 disques SCSI de 36Go sur un controleur Raid u160, y a plus de 8 mois maintenant.

L'entreprise le jetait, le considérant comme dépassé ...

Mon Bi-PIII vient de là aussi, il faisait parti des machines "has-been". (Cadeau pour avoir configurer son bi-Xéon. N'était pas informaticien le monsieur, mais savait reconnaître une belle bête à l'air neuve quand il en voit une ^^)

Un autre pôte a justement un quadri-Xéon 500 Mhz d'IBM (J'ai plus les réf en tête).

Lui au contraire avait une procédure un peu sépciale à faire pour installer BSD dessus. 

Le bug était connue sous Linux aussi.

(Et il n'y a pas que la taille de génant, tu verrais le bruit de la bête aussi ...)

De mon coté j'avais récupéré des machines sun à base de Sparc I et II (dont une ultra 10 bien gonflé  :Smile:  )

Mise de coté car elles ne servaient plus.

Enfin ...  

@+,

Guile.

PS : S'ils leurs venaient à l'idée de jeter un "vieux" AS400, fais moi signe. 

Un ami en cherchait un depuis quelques temps  :Wink: 

----------

## nicod

re re re...   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sur le x225, tu as 4 slots de dispo pour la mémoire. 
> 
> Tes 1Go sont réparties en 4x256Mo, 2x512Mo ou 1x1Go ?

 

4x256 Mo...  :Sad: 

j'ai ouvert la bête et je confirme qu'il n'y a qu'un xeon...   :Confused: 

et les disques ne sont que des 10K tours...   :Crying or Very sad: 

enfin, pour 0  0 centimes, je vais pas me plaindre...   :Very Happy: 

pas vu d'AS400...   :Rolling Eyes:  et je ne pense pas en voir passer   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Re,

C'est sur vu le prix ^^. (De base, il y a 2x256Mo, je pensais aussi que tu aurais 4x265Mo, mais fallait espérer)

Testes là comme çà, tu verras si la config a besoin d'un second processeur ou de plus de mémoire.

(en fait, tu auras envie du second proc uniquement pour l'install :p)

Pour l'AS 400, il devrait récupérer celui que sa boîte va changer, avec l'accord du directeur.

Il va pas se plaindre parce que l'un de ses employés veut cette chose qui partait à la poubelle pour travailler et faire des tests pour la boîte chez lui ^^.

Je demandais comme apparement vous aviez dans l'entreprise pas mal de matos IBM.

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Oupsman

 *nicod wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Malheureux, ne jetes pas toutes ses cartes SCSI, pleins de gens rafolent de ce genre de choses :p (Les poubelles passent quand par chez toi ^^). 
> 
> c'est pas moi qui les jète, c'est le boulot... et moi j'essaye de récuperer ce que je peux... et ce qui m'interesse. J'avoue que voir un serveur Xeon prendre la direction du conteneur m'a fait trop mal!  
> 
> Il y avait même un quadri Xeon 700 Mhz, mais il était vraiment trop gros, je l'ai juste allégé de sa RAM  

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Putain c'est quoi ta boite que j'aille y faire un tour   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## mornik

Pourquoi je bosse pas dans ce type de boites...

Enfin si certains ont trop de matos scsi j'suis interressé (contre des pepettes bien sur)

----------

## nicod

En fait on est fournisseur de matériel pour des grosses institutions belges (genre l'armée, ministère de la justice, la police...). Dans le cadre de certain contract, on se charge de récuperer (et jeter) le vieux matériel, parfois defectueux, mais parfois en bon état.

Une fois que j'ai fais l'inventaire du matos que je vais revendre, je vous fais signe.

----------

## nicod

gentooiste au rapport   :Very Happy: 

Voilà, je viens (seulement   :Confused: ) de commencer l'install sur le x225.

Je vous tiens au courant...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nicod

Déterrage de post... pour ceux qui étaient interessé par la machine!

En effet, vu que je vais me défaire d'un des 2 serveurs, et que le beau x225 se vendra mieux, je m'en défais, avis aux amateurs!

A vendre IBM x225 pour 500 (je précise qu'il y a une carte ServeRaid 6M 128Mb dans la machine, neuf ça vaut 1000/carte...)

Je rappel que j'habite en Belgique, et que l'envois par la poste me semble difficile!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je le mettrai sur ebay dans 1 semaine.

Nico

ps : mise à jour du titre...

----------

## nost4r

Pour ceux qui travaillent pas dans ces boites qui jettent du matos , vous faites les poubelles pour voir si ya un truc d'interressant ou quoi pour savoir ?

----------

## Gaby

Ma boîte va peu etre se séparer de quelques stations sun dépassé pour passer sur des stations PC (windows :/). Ca fait 1 ans que je fait le guet pour savoir quand ca arrivera et si ca arrivera pour me récupérer ça. Après faut voir le prix qu'ils en demandent mais je compte négocié ça avec le service informatique pour en récupérer à l'oeil.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Ma boîte va peu etre se séparer de quelques stations sun dépassé pour passer sur des stations PC (windows :/). Ca fait 1 ans que je fait le guet pour savoir quand ca arrivera et si ca arrivera pour me récupérer ça. Après faut voir le prix qu'ils en demandent mais je compte négocié ça avec le service informatique pour en récupérer à l'oeil.

 

En principe ils ne peuvent pas vous les vendre. Si ils souhaitent les vendre c'est forcément à un autre entreprise (généralement une casse pc, au prix symbolique). Fin c'est ce qu'il me semble. Donc si ils les jettent tu peus te servir gratuitement  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Gaby wrote:*   Ma boîte va peu etre se séparer de quelques stations sun dépassé pour passer sur des stations PC (windows :/). Ca fait 1 ans que je fait le guet pour savoir quand ca arrivera et si ca arrivera pour me récupérer ça. Après faut voir le prix qu'ils en demandent mais je compte négocié ça avec le service informatique pour en récupérer à l'oeil. 
> 
> En principe ils ne peuvent pas vous les vendre.

 

C'est nouveau ça? /me me souvient très bien que l'entreprise de mon père mettait en vente les centaines de PC qu'ils avaient.

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est nouveau ça? /me me souvient très bien que l'entreprise de mon père mettait en vente les centaines de PC qu'ils avaient.

 

j'ai mis "enfin il me semble"  :Wink: 

Y a pas une histoire de taxe là dedans? Ils achetent du matos, se font rembourser a taxe...et le fait de revendre les oblige à déclarer cette vente pour que l'état récupère la taxe non? 

Y aurait pas un spécialiste dans le coin pour confirmer OU infirmer mes dires? (en fait je dis ça mais c'est vrai que j'ai un doute. Un chef de service technique d'une administration publique m'avait dit qu'il préférait pas vendre et jeter car sinon justement c'était trop d'embrouille avec la comptabilité...)

----------

## pathfinder

nous au labo... c est plutot embrouilles et carnassiers qui vidaient les machines de leur RAM etc.. comme des vautours...

graveurs CD (et oui on nous a mis des CD simples en lecteurs...)

disquesdurs de meilleure qualite, etc.

MAis maintenant, le nouvel administrateur systeme les envoit a Cuba, et je trouve ca genial. Gratos. Je trouve cette initiative tres tres bien.

----------

